
Ask HN: Best resources for learning FPGA programming in 2019? - mfatica
I&#x27;m an experienced software engineer that&#x27;s done mostly backend development in C# and web development using PHP and various javascript stacks. I&#x27;m familiar with c&#x2F;c++, assembly language and embedded systems (through some CS courses and more recently playing Shenzen I&#x2F;O).<p>My long-term aim is to utilize FPGA acceleration in machine learning contexts. What would be my best resources to start learning?
======
ecesena
I can recommend Fomu: [https://www.crowdsupply.com/sutajio-
kosagi/fomu](https://www.crowdsupply.com/sutajio-kosagi/fomu)

~~~
mfatica
Looks great, but in addition to hardware I still need to learn what to do with
it. Also it doesn't ship until June 30th :/

------
thedevindevops
Check the prospectus for your local college/university for weekend or night
classes?

~~~
mfatica
Unfortunately I don't really have the expenses to pay for classes

